# Sheepshead :)



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

For the past few weeks the sheepshead were a hit or miss. Two weeks ago they were biting fiddler crabs. I caught between 15 to 22 inches
Yesterday I went out to sykes on both sides hooked up on two fish back to back using live shrimp. I did manage to catch a pup drum using dead shrimp .


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice fish and report. Man I hope I can get time to fish this winter between work and honey do list items I barely have e time to sleep. Keep the reports and pics coming to give me something to keep my head in the game.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Can do


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*Good report*

TY for the report, and for keeping my "head in the game" as well  lol have a great Christmas !! Hitting Garcon in a few eeeks and we'll see


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

:shifty:


----------

